# Legal Lights



## sotkayak (24 Sep 2016)

Could members recommend legal (Conforming to British Standards) front and rear lights and suppliers (preferably not too dear ! ) .I have trawled through old posts and found this very useful guide line ,but references to specific makes and shops (or online suppliers) seem sparse . 

http://www.cyclinguk.org/cyclists-library/regulations/lighting-regulations#


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2016)

To see in very dark areas or to be seen in lit urban areas?

Lezyne make v good lights, as do cat eye or Smart

Just go to your local bike shop and check out the range?


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Sep 2016)

The big problem is that lighting legislation is out of date, ill informed and a mess

The majority of truly functional lights are not "legal"


----------



## sotkayak (24 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> To see in very dark areas or to be seen in lit urban areas?
> 
> Lezyne make v good lights, as do cat eye or Smart
> 
> Just go to your local bike shop and check out the range?


Legal for urban street riding.... Got a Wilco front and back light ,had set both to flashing . Cycling back from work at 11pm the other night ,a police car in the opposite direction slowed down and had a good look at me. I thought they may have been just sussing out who is on the bike. Until I read the Aldi thread today ,I did not realize that not all bike lights were legal ! (and I rode to work almost every day 1994 to 2000 ! ! )


----------



## the_mikey (24 Sep 2016)

British standard marked lighting is a rare thing these days, however an equivalent EC standard is entirely acceptable.


----------



## User16625 (24 Sep 2016)

So what makes, lets say a Cat Eye Volt 300, illegal? A light is a light. Unless it is insufficient to be seen, or is excessively bright then what else is there to judge?


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2016)

I've never even considered it to be honest. Lezyne on the front, smart on the back for me

I very much doubt the police slowing was due to your lighting


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Sep 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> So what makes, lets say a Cat Eye Volt 300, illegal? A light is a light. Unless it is insufficient to be seen, or is excessively bright then what else is there to judge?



It is all to do with the light meeting the requirements of the Road Vehicle Lighting Regulation

Complies - legal
Doesn't comply - illegal


----------



## Svendo (24 Sep 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> It is all to do with the light meeting the requirements of the Road Vehicle Lighting Regulation
> 
> Complies - legal
> Doesn't comply - illegal


To qualify that, illegal as your sole light. Fine as a 'supplementary' light.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Sep 2016)

Svendo said:


> To qualify that, illegal as your sole light. Fine as a 'supplementary' light.



I was answering about a specific light.

You are right though, many of us of exactly what you say, have the inadequate legal lights fitted along with a realistic set that actually perform adequately


----------



## RichK (24 Sep 2016)

the_mikey said:


> ..., however an equivalent EC standard is entirely acceptable.



Will that continue to be the case after leaving the EU?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Sep 2016)

You'd be as likely to get arrested for illegal lighting as I am to become an astronaut.

As long as it's white light to the front and red to rear I don't see many issues occuring.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2016)

sportpursuit have got some decent deals on cycling lights just now, including lezyne


----------



## mjr (24 Sep 2016)

Get yourself to lidl. Their £10 light sets are K marked, legal and knock most of the illegal dazzling shoot into cocked hats.


----------



## mjr (24 Sep 2016)

RichK said:


> Will that continue to be the case after leaving the EU?


Unless they specifically revise the lighting regulations to remove the acceptability of German lights, yes.


----------



## Slick (24 Sep 2016)

sotkayak said:


> Legal for urban street riding.... Got a Wilco front and back light ,had set both to flashing . Cycling back from work at 11pm the other night ,a police car in the opposite direction slowed down and had a good look at me. I thought they may have been just sussing out who is on the bike. Until I read the Aldi thread today ,I did not realize that not all bike lights were legal ! (and I rode to work almost every day 1994 to 2000 ! ! )



The police would be interested in anything out of the ordinary, and that includes cycling at 11 pm on a Friday night. The truth is, cycling at 11am, fine. Do it at that time of night and it could be some wee junky making his escape after a break in.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2016)

Devils Advocate here... What if an accident occurs and a legal person says in court "Well, the lights were not legal, so my client should go free as he/she could not possibly have been expected to have seen the cyclist in the dark..."


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Get yourself to lidl. Their £10 light sets are K marked, legal and knock most of the illegal dazzling shoot into cocked hats.



These ones?

https://www.aldi.co.uk/front-and-rear-led-bike-lights/p/072029062109500


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> These ones?
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/front-and-rear-led-bike-lights/p/072029062109500


That's Aldi rather than Lidl?


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Sep 2016)

vickster said:


> That's Aldi rather than Lidl?



Whoops, wrong German discounter.


----------



## keithmac (24 Sep 2016)

Are flashing main lights "legal" then?, been riding fo 10 years or more with no issues using flash mode on various lights.


----------



## davidphilips (24 Sep 2016)

there are lots of really good lights available now, to stay legal in the dark is a nightmare far as i know you even need reflectors on your pedals not many road bikes have them, my advice would be buy a reasonable quality set and an extra light for the back you can see if your front light falls off or stops working but your back light not so and its the most important in my view.
http://www.cyclinguk.org/cyclists-library/regulations/lighting-regulations


----------



## mjr (24 Sep 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> So what makes, lets say a Cat Eye Volt 300, illegal? A light is a light. Unless it is insufficient to be seen, or is excessively bright then what else is there to judge?


It dazzles oncoming drivers unless you aim it ridiculously low. The Cat Eye Volts are especially annoying because they sell the same light with a legal lens as the GVolt, but I guess that's less profitable for them and the UK lighting market is full of masochists who will buy junk and previous purchasers who I guess don't want to be the last person conned.


----------



## mjr (24 Sep 2016)

keithmac said:


> Are flashing main lights "legal" then?, been riding fo 10 years or more with no issues using flash mode on various lights.


Yes, for some time. It's a good idea to keep up to date with the highway code.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Unless they specifically revise the lighting regulations to remove the acceptability of German lights, yes.


German spec lights are some of the best you can buy.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Sep 2016)

Steer clear of the stupidly bright Chinese lights on ebay and you will be fine.

Apart from being too fierce, most don't throw a beam pattern designed for road use.

My Lezyne lights have proved reliable, so I like them.

But there are other brands as mentioned in the thread which perform equally well.


----------



## User16625 (25 Sep 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You'd be as likely to get arrested for illegal lighting as I am to become an astronaut.
> 
> As long as it's white light to the front and red to rear I don't see many issues occuring.



Thats because common sense is used. However common sense is mostly banned from the roads these days, hence penalties for like 35 in a 30mph bit of dual carriageway, or not being allowed to wade into a pond to save a troubled child. We probably will eventually be harassed over our lights.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Sep 2016)

Lights can be made complicated or simple. I like it simple.

They are there for me to see without burning the retinas out of car drivers, who then, justifiably, full beam me and I also use lights to be seen.

My commute is 20km and its pitch black.

On the front I have 2 Busch and Mueller Ixon premium lights. They were £30 each and were a bargain. I understand £60 for 2 lights is very expensive, but they are worth it. Whats more I am worth it. As a supplementary light I have a helmet light. I think having a light that moves is important as a stationary light can be missed from certain angles or in queues of vehicles if it is low down.

My rear lights are two clip on Smart lights. The bottom one clips to my saddle pack and is stationary. The second one clips to a strap inbetween my shoulder blades on my viz vest and is flashing. Again, having a light higher up gives better visibility.

This is my regular set up and works for me. 

When it comes to safety I dont mind spending a few pounds. The important thing is to buy good quality gear to start with and not waste lots of money on cheap Chinese crap and then realise you need good quality gear.


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2016)

The OP says he wants lights for urban street lighting so it won't be pitch black


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Sep 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Devils Advocate here... What if an accident occurs and a legal person says in court "Well, the lights were not legal, so my client should go free as he/she could not possibly have been expected to have seen the cyclist in the dark..."



Most "illegal lights" exceed the requirements of RVLR and hence the argument would be laughed out of cour

I was stopped a couple of years ago because "the Inspector wanted a word"

Turns out that he was impressed by my lights and wanted details

Explained about the "legality" and having a set of BS lights, and these were a backup.

He stated that he would not expect anyone to be picked up for these lights, and has now fitted them on to his commuting bike!


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Most "illegal lights" exceed the requirements of RVLR and hence the argument would be laughed out of cour


Yes. I think there is no chance of backing up a SMIDSY with the illegality of the lights. Claiming you were dazzled, on the other hand...

Local police use pathetic small cateyes which don't meet RVLR. I've not heard of them stopping cyclists about lights for some time.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Sep 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Lights can be made complicated or simple. I like it simple.
> 
> They are there for me to see without burning the retinas out of car drivers, who then, justifiably, full beam me and I also use lights to be seen.
> 
> ...



The B&M lights show another issue

MOst bike lights are very poorly designed.

Vehicle headlights have a "beam shape" that focusses light where it is needed and prevents dazzling of other road users.

Apart from the B&M lights there are very few lights in the UK that do not simply have a full unfiltered beam. Hence even when set up correctly the upper peart of the beam can dazzle and is wasted energy

I cannot find an article that has the tow types in the same comparison, but these should illustrate the point

This is a B&M filtered beam







Now compare with an unfiltered beam


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Yes. I think there is no chance of backing up a SMIDSY with the illegality of the lights. Claiming you were dazzled, on the other hand...
> 
> Local police use pathetic small cateyes which don't meet RVLR. I've not heard of them stopping cyclists about lights for some time.




I love the RAC's idea of bike lights!

I remember when Vistalite first brought out LED front eights and they were green because technology could not produce white LEDS

So the RAC is selling lights that were technically illegal as the light should be white, and the poor light emission made them equally impractical even as a backup

Ironic that this is what a motoring organisation is endorsing and selling poor lights that ARE illegal, t30 years out of date with the technology and totally useless


----------



## Cycleops (25 Sep 2016)

If you look at the wording on the package you will see they call them 'LED Cycle Safety set'. They're obviously not intended as 'cycle lights' as you state, they should make that clearer.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2016)

I wouldn't worry too much about legal issues. So long as the lights suit your needs, and you can have the option to run at lower power for urban environments, then most are fine.


----------



## huggy (25 Sep 2016)

Just buy these classics, you knew where you were with these, in the dark. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2723...3D710-134428-41853-0%26rvr_id%3D1099439613662


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2016)

I remember them !! I had the Duracel ones, equally as bad. I used to commute in pitch black with the duracel ones, and a set of BLT off road MTB lights, with a whopping 3w main bulb. They were £100 20 years ago and the mutts.


----------



## keithmac (25 Sep 2016)

huggy said:


> Just buy these classics, you knew where you were with these, in the dark.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/272380879513?lpid=122&chn=ps&adgroupid=27377119746&rlsatarget=aud-133395220626la-181479823506&adtype=pla&poi=&googleloc=1006884&device=m&campaignid=620794543&crdt=0&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F710-134428-41853-0%2F2%3Fmtid%3D1673%26kwid%3D1%26crlp%3D110917616946_563391%26itemid%3D272380879513%26targetid%3D181479823506%26device%3Dm%26mpre%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.ebay.co.uk%252fitm%252flike%252f272380879513%253flpid%253d122%2526chn%253Dps%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D1006884%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D620794543%26adgroupid%3D27377119746%26rlsatarget%3Daud-133395220626%3Apla-181479823506%26gclid%3DCN2TuJmiqs8CFeMy0wod8GAJ2Q%26srcrot%3D710-134428-41853-0%26rvr_id%3D1099439613662



I had a set of those, they were absolutely useless and are batteries at an alarming rate, the good old days .


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Sep 2016)

On my Delibike, I have a set of these:






However there is a much brighter LED bulb fitted and a modern battery pack


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (25 Sep 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Devils Advocate here... What if an accident occurs and a legal person says in court "Well, the lights were not legal, so my client should go free as he/she could not possibly have been expected to have seen the cyclist in the dark..."



Not sure how that argument would work?

"I didn't see him/her, but I saw his/her lights weren't legal"
"I saw his/her lights weren't legal, so drove into them anyway"


----------



## Tanis8472 (25 Sep 2016)

I've got one of these on my highwheeler


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Sep 2016)

Have to ride really slow or it blows out, and I've burned my thumb but it's highly effective


----------



## davidphilips (25 Sep 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Have to ride really slow or it blows out, and I've burned my thumb but it's highly effective
> 
> View attachment 145375


lol , highly effective at burning your thumb.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Have to ride really slow or it blows out, and I've burned my thumb but it's highly effective
> 
> View attachment 145375


These are pretty 'windproof'


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Sep 2016)

davidphilips said:


> lol , highly effective at burning your thumb.


I know, ex 40 a day smoker


----------



## davidphilips (25 Sep 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I know, ex 40 a day smoker



ex 40 a day, bet that burnt a big hole in your pocket never mind your thumb.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Sep 2016)

davidphilips said:


> ex 40 a day, bet that burnt a big hole in your pocket never mind your thumb.


£6000 a year at current prices, 7years off them


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> £6000 a year at current prices, 7years off them


Nice one. Almost 18 months for me.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Sep 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You'd be as likely to get arrested for illegal lighting as I am to become an astronaut.
> 
> As long as it's white light to the front and red to rear I don't see many issues occuring.



^^^^^ This. If you get arrested for illegal bicycle lights, go buy a lottery ticket as soon as you're released.



PeteXXX said:


> Devils Advocate here... What if an accident occurs and a legal person says in court "Well, the lights were not legal, so my client should go free as he/she could not possibly have been expected to have seen the cyclist in the dark..."



How would the driver, or his legal representative, know what lights were fitted to the bike at the time? As long as the bike had switched on working lights, you'd be fine. The only theoretical argument might be if the driver claimed that they were blinded by the light (copyright Bruce Springsteen) at which point they could hardly say that they hadn't seen you. 



Cunobelin said:


> Most "illegal lights" exceed the requirements of RVLR and hence the argument would be laughed out of cour
> I was stopped a couple of years ago because "the Inspector wanted a word"
> Turns out that he was impressed by my lights and wanted details
> Explained about the "legality" and having a set of BS lights, and these were a backup.
> He stated that he would not expect anyone to be picked up for these lights, and has now fitted them on to his commuting bike!



This is about the total interest of the police in any lights on your bike - as long as they're on and show your position on the road, they really won't be bothered.

FWIW, you'd have to go a long way to beat the LED rear lights from Poundland in terms of illumination, whether they have a tiny Kitemark on the back or not. http://www.poundland.co.uk/leisure-...t/car-and-bike/my-cycle-5-led-back-bike-light

Trust me, we're in a golden age of cycling illumination at the moment. I can remember paying £25 for a set of state of the art krypton bulbed lights back in the early 90's that each took 2 D cell batteries (which would last a couple of weeks at most when used on the commute) and where the front light would barely cast a dim glow on the road more than 3 or 4 feet in front of the bike. Look at what you can get for an equivalent amount of money now.


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> If you get arrested for illegal bicycle lights, go buy a lottery ticket as soon as you're released.


Especially as it's (theoretically) a £50 fixed penalty notice offence these days, isn't it?

IMO the reason to use legal lights that light the road well rather than the sky isn't to avoid police attention - it's to avoid being the sort of anti-social nobber dazzling oncoming road users.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Sep 2016)

Im sure a badly aimed legal light could blind/dazzle other road users too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Steer clear of the stupidly bright Chinese lights on ebay and you will be fine.
> 
> Apart from being too fierce, most don't throw a beam pattern designed for road use.
> 
> ...


Got a cheap wide angle lens and a swivel mount so its pointed with the beam cut off towards the centre of the road and angled toward the left kerb.


----------



## mjr (25 Sep 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Im sure a badly aimed legal light could blind/dazzle other road users too.


Indeed, but a typical not-sufficient-to-be-legal conical beam makes it very hard to avoid dazzling them. Some have to have their centre aimed about one wheel distance ahead IIRC, else the top of the beam is above the horizontal.


----------



## freiston (25 Sep 2016)

sotkayak said:


> Could members recommend legal (Conforming to British Standards) front and rear lights and suppliers (preferably not too dear ! ) .I have trawled through old posts and found this very useful guide line ,but references to specific makes and shops (or online suppliers) seem sparse .
> 
> http://www.cyclinguk.org/cyclists-library/regulations/lighting-regulations#




For urban cycling, any StVZO approved lighting should suffice - you don't need to go super-bright like you would for out of town unlit roads. I understand that the German StVZO standard is regarded as legal in the UK on account of being an EC country approval that gives as much safety as BS6102/3. The StVZO standard provides for front lights that put the illumination where you need it and not into the eyes of other road users.

Busch+Müller (aka 'B+M') do front and rear sets that can be had for about £30 on ebay.
Rose Bikes of Germany (I ordered my dynamo lights from them) have a few sets too, starting at about £20 (P&P is extra)


----------



## sotkayak (26 Sep 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback,guys...(More confused than ever  ).........So basically ,as long as the lights front and rear shine ,are visible and don't dazzle oncomers ....it should be ok. Which is just as well ,since none of the sites I looked at gave the Brit or any other standard specs.....


----------



## freiston (26 Sep 2016)

sotkayak said:


> Which is just as well ,since none of the sites I looked at gave the Brit or any other standard specs.....


Both the sites I linked above give the German StVZO rating for their products (though not all on the Rose Bikes link specified StVZO)


----------



## subaqua (26 Sep 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> So what makes, lets say a Cat Eye Volt 300, illegal? A light is a light. Unless it is insufficient to be seen, or is excessively bright then what else is there to judge?



it doesn't have a BS mark on it . however ......

http://www.cyclinguk.org/cyclists-library/regulations/lighting-regulations

it may be a TMN to somebody


----------



## subaqua (26 Sep 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You'd be as likely to get arrested for illegal lighting as I am to become an astronaut.
> 
> As long as it's white light to the front and red to rear I don't see many issues occuring.




the only thing that "might" get you is in the event of an accident that the other sides sharks , sorry Legal team, may try contributory negligence if the lights are NOT UK legal. 

Me I have Busch and Muller dynamo lights. K marked so meets a higher spec than the BS stuff.


----------



## User33236 (26 Sep 2016)

Over winter I use a 'cheap Chines' CREE LED light that, oou of the box, throws off a stupidly wide dazzling beam. 

I researched before buying and would a 'cheap Chinese ' replacement lens that, with the light placed on a slight down angle, makes the light emulate the likes of a motorcycle headlight.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Sep 2016)

User33236 said:


> Over winter I use a 'cheap Chines' CREE LED light that, oou of the box, throws off a stupidly wide dazzling beam.
> 
> I researched before buying and would a 'cheap Chinese ' replacement lens that, with the light placed on a slight down angle, makes the light emulate the likes of a motorcycle headlight.


This is similar to what I use (£3) on my Cree T6 which is coming up on its third winter season.


----------



## mjr (26 Sep 2016)

subaqua said:


> the only thing that "might" get you is in the event of an accident that the other sides sharks , sorry Legal team, may try contributory negligence if the lights are NOT UK legal.


For that to work, they'd have to convince a court why the negligence contributed, which I think would mean showing that the lights were emitting less than 4 candela (possibly the lack of side visibility of most crap lights would contribute) or were dazzling someone involved in the incident and so helped cause part of it.

Not being antisocial is a much stronger reason than fear of fines or liability... but I'm sure we all realise that some cyclists are antisocial nobbers.


----------



## Roxy641 (26 Sep 2016)

davidphilips said:


> there are lots of really good lights available now, to stay legal in the dark is a nightmare far as i know you even need reflectors on your pedals not many road bikes have them, my advice would be buy a reasonable quality set and an extra light for the back you can see if your front light falls off or stops working but your back light not so and its the most important in my view.
> http://www.cyclinguk.org/cyclists-library/regulations/lighting-regulations



Thanks David,

that was very useful information.


----------



## keithmac (26 Sep 2016)

Just checked my Gtech and it has pedal reflectors, it has a reflective band around the tyre sidewalls in lue of spoke fitted reflectors.


----------



## subaqua (26 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> For that to work, they'd have to convince a court why the negligence contributed, which I think would mean showing that the lights were emitting less than 4 candela (possibly the lack of side visibility of most crap lights would contribute) or were dazzling someone involved in the incident and so helped cause part of it.
> 
> Not being antisocial is a much stronger reason than fear of fines or liability... but I'm sure we all realise that some cyclists are antisocial nobbers.




don't disagree but CTC or cycling uk whatever they are this year say the same in their guidance about contributory negligence. They might have a better legal opinion than me or you !


----------



## sotkayak (26 Sep 2016)

freiston said:


> Both the sites I linked above give the German StVZO rating for their products (though not all on the Rose Bikes link specified StVZO)


My apologies ,Freiston. I missed your post scrolling past the ''smoking digression'' ! Had a look at the Rose link . Some of the lights state conforms to German standards(one ,said -conforms to German Standard for all bikes when used with re chargeable batteries ,to bikes under 11kg when used with normal batteries -most strange) 
The British high street retailers don't seem to state conforms to Road regs on any of their sites........... so I reckon I''ll go with Northern Dave et al and (from my previous post ''.So basically ,as long as the lights front and rear shine ,are visible and don't dazzle oncomers ....it should be ok '' 
Will get another fixed light ,though.


----------



## freiston (26 Sep 2016)

sotkayak said:


> Some of the lights state conforms to German standards(one ,said -conforms to German Standard for all bikes when used with re chargeable batteries ,to bikes under 11kg when used with normal batteries -most strange)


The German regulations required all bikes to have dynamo lights but the concession was made for 'racing' lightweight bikes to have battery lights instead - and so the 11kg rule for battery lights - but since then there has been another concession allowing all bikes to use battery lights irrespective of weight. I'm puzzled as to why lightweight bikes only are restricted to non-rechargeable batteries but it does bring to mind that rechargeable batteries would not conform to the old BS (not sure which one or if it still stands) on account of the sudden drop off of power before recharging was required.


----------



## Andy_R (26 Sep 2016)

sotkayak said:


> My apologies ,Freiston. I missed your post scrolling past the ''smoking digression'' ! Had a look at the Rose link . Some of the lights state conforms to German standards(one ,said -conforms to German Standard for all bikes when used with re chargeable batteries ,to bikes under 11kg when used with normal batteries -most strange)
> The British high street retailers don't seem to state conforms to Road regs on any of their sites........... so I reckon I''ll go with Northern Dave et al and (from my previous post ''.So basically ,as long as the lights front and rear shine ,are visible and don't dazzle oncomers ....it should be ok ''
> Will get another fixed light ,though.


^^this
White light at front(be it flashy or not), red light at back(flashy etc...), both clearly visible = legal. There are no limits regaring lumens/candle power/hamster on treadmill power; just make sure you are visible and the right colour, depending on orientation....oohh...hang on a mo...pedal reflectors...legal requirement.....


----------



## 3narf (27 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> ^^^^^ This. If you get arrested for illegal bicycle lights, go buy a lottery ticket as soon as you're released.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I agree! Like kids clothes, it's amazing what you can get for the money nowadays.


----------



## mjr (27 Sep 2016)

Andy_R said:


> White light at front(be it flashy or not), red light at back(flashy etc...), both clearly visible = legal. There are no limits regaring lumens/candle power/hamster on treadmill power; just make sure you are visible and the right colour, depending on orientation....


No, it's still not legal, but it's enough to make it very unlikely to attract any police attention unless you're dazzling oncoming traffic (and maybe not even then). If you want to ride around with crap lights, knock yourself out!


----------

